# Beautiful lizards



## orionmystery (Mar 18, 2013)

Earless agamid (Aphaniotis fusca)




Adult male angle head lizard (Gonocephalus grandis)








Male, sub adult angle head lizard (Gonocephalus grandis)








More tropical reptiles and amphibians: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful, indeed! And well captured! That last image... wow!


----------



## jenko (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice, beautiful color and bokeh. Agree the last one is amazing!


----------



## Fototid (Mar 18, 2013)

The third and fourth are a little bright but the last one has personality and great colors.
The details of the "skin" and the high contrast works great for this image.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, #4 is a winner for me!


----------



## Bo4key (Mar 18, 2013)

Great series, that last shot is definitely a keeper! Great detail.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 18, 2013)

Great shots.  What a beautiful lizard.


----------



## MiFleur (Mar 18, 2013)

A fabulous series, the excellence in photography!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for looking and commenting, much appreciated!


----------



## florotory (Mar 20, 2013)

Details on camera,lens, Ect?


----------



## machinehater (Mar 28, 2013)

Just adore this animals! And you pictures as well =)


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks guys.



florotory said:


> Details on camera,lens, Ect?



150mm macro lens, 40D. Full exif intact, just use any exif viewer to view the info. EXIF Viewer - why you need to view it! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Ritzy (Mar 28, 2013)

I love the last one.


----------



## Mully (Mar 28, 2013)

The last image rocks!!  Nice set overall.


----------

